# Crackle when adjusting volume



## Laquer Head

Just wondering what would cause PC speakers to crackle when volume is being adjusted?

Everything works flawlessly otherwise, just an annoying crackle when volume knob is turned.

Speakers are Logitech's but I have no clue on the model #, but they are 2 THX marked mini speakers and a boxed woofer, (ya ya.. I know doesnt tell you alot)

I double checked cables on both ends and at the motherboard header. I've even tried 2 different audio cables.

Anyhow, its not a massive problem, just annoying and it hasn't always done it - only started last 30 days or so.


----------



## porterjw

Mine do it too, but they are probably 19 years old. It most likely has something to do with the knob, either a loose contact behind it or dust/grime behind the knob preventing proper contact. Are you able to take the speakers apart and clean the contact surface behind the knob?


----------



## Darren

Logitech Z623? Same ones I have. They're known for this problem. I don't think there's anything you can really do, I've tried cleaning the knob on mine to no effect. Didn't take it apart though. Love the speakers but the knob is a pretty widespread problem with these.


----------



## Intel_man

Lol... Logitech speakers.


----------



## Laquer Head

Yeah, as I say not sure on the exact model as they were a gift one xmas. I'm also reluctant to disassemble them since the only issue is when you adjust the volume with knob, if I do it with sonic studio or whatever program it doesn't do it.

Oh well, thanks for the input guys, I'll just live with it, as otherwise they are terrific speakers.

EDIT: @Intel_man your attitude stinks.. lol


----------



## aldan

in the old days (best i can do here)volume controls were "variable resistors",potentiometres if you will.they consisted of a fine wire wrap around a central core.as you adjusted volume the contact would move around the windings and contact more cores=more resistance=lower volume,or less contacts=higher volume.we just rapidly rotated the volume dial to clean the contact points.not one word about my sentence structure either.lol


----------



## porterjw

aldan said:


> in the old days (best i can do here)volume controls were "variable resistors",potentiometres if you will.they consisted of a fine wire wrap around a central core.as you adjusted volume the contact would move around the windings and contact more cores=more resistance=lower volume,or less contacts=higher volume.we just rapidly rotated the volume dial to clean the contact points.*not one word about my sentence structure either.lol*



In the old days (best I can do here) volume controls were "variable resistors",'potentiometers', if you would. They consisted of a fine wire wrapped around a central core. As you adjusted volume, the contact would move around the winding and contact more resistance (lower volume), or less resistance (higher volume). We just rapidly rotated the volume dial to clean the contact points.


----------



## JLuchinski

Yeah that's what I did, turned them off and rotated the volume knob from min. to max. about 30 times. I have the same speakers.


----------



## Margrave Brandenburg

Replace the pot. (Cleaning it won't help.)


----------



## JLuchinski

Margrave Brandenburg said:


> Replace the pot. (Cleaning it won't help.)


Cleaning them doesn't solve the problem but makes it a lot less worse, I wouldn't even know where to begin replacing the pot on these. Pretty good speakers though.


----------



## aldan

even assuming you could find a replacement pot.if the pot windings have dust or other crap on them then this will help.it may not fix it but it wont hurt it either.


----------



## JLuchinski

aldan said:


> even assuming you could find a replacement pot.if the pot windings have dust or other crap on them then this will help.it may not fix it but it wont hurt it either.


Yeah I wasn't able to find parts, maybe if I opened it up and it had a part number written on it?


----------

